# Punching bag for home gym



## Liber Pater (Dec 1, 2020)

Do any Kiwis here have a punching bag (or something similar) that you use to train at home? I have been thinking of adding one to my home gym, but I am still sifting through all the options.
The main issue is that I do not have sturdy, open wall space to mount anything on, nor do I have a ceiling that is strong or high enough in the area where I want to have this set up. Thus, I am currently limited to free-standing punching bags.
I don't really care much about the bag itself (I could make my own if I had to); it's the stand/frame that is important, and it's the stand that I am in the process of researching/selecting
If you have experience in this area, what brand(s) and model(s) of bag and/or stand work(s) for you?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 1, 2020)

If only IWC were around


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Dec 1, 2020)

I pick them up at bars.


----------



## RapeMan (Dec 1, 2020)

You could make a teepee frame out of sticks, also good for hanging a carcass. Making a bag of the correct firmness would be trickier.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 1, 2020)

Just get a wife and you will have a punching bag that will also cook and clean for you


----------



## captkrisma (Dec 1, 2020)

RapeMan said:


> You could make a teepee frame out of sticks, also good for hanging a carcass. Making a bag of the correct firmness would be trickier.


Hog.  Just the right amount of resistance, and after the workout you can grill up some porkchops.


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Dec 1, 2020)

No I am not currently dating.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 1, 2020)

Where do I apply?


----------

